# Help For Heroes player details please



## richart (Aug 27, 2013)

I will be preparing the programme for the Help For Heroes day shortly, and need all the players real names, forum names and handicaps. I will need guest details as well. The information will also come in handy for the scorecards.

Unless you are shy please put your details on this thread. You can pm me but my limit may get exceeded fairly quickly.

I realise that handicaps may change before the big day, but the programme needs to go to the printers in the next two weeks.

It would be helpful if this thread could be kept just for names etc, and any queries are posted on the main thread.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 27, 2013)

Steve Tilley, 24


----------



## richart (Aug 27, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Steve Tilley, 2.4
		
Click to expand...

 Corrected for you.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Corrected for you.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking the main prizes are being played for in a gross stoke play comp still Rich?


----------



## wookie (Aug 27, 2013)

Simon Bailey 19
Timothy Fogden 11


----------



## Midnight (Aug 27, 2013)

Guy Hall  20


----------



## Crow (Aug 27, 2013)

Nick Gould, 10


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Rich
My 2 guests are.

Paul Herne 11
Dave Channon 10


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2013)

Brian Willerton, 5


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2013)

Robert Smith 22


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 27, 2013)

Robert Nutt  18.3


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 27, 2013)

Steve ashford
H/C 12


----------



## coolhand (Aug 27, 2013)

Luke Phillips
H/C 23.3


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 27, 2013)

Eldrick Woods   +8.4


----------



## Sandy (Aug 27, 2013)

Sandy Catford  5


----------



## GB72 (Aug 27, 2013)

Greg Begy 17.3


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nick Wright 10.3


----------



## rosecott (Aug 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Robert Smith 22
		
Click to expand...

Inside leg?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2013)

Ian Murgatroyd
6


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Paul Houghton  25


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 27, 2013)

Sean Wheatley 9


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2013)

Martin Bedborough - 11 (12 by the time we get there I reckon as there is only 0.2 to go)


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 27, 2013)

James Somerside - 7


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Martin Bedborough - 11 (12 by the time we get there I reckon as there is only 0.2 to go)
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I think its time to read those Bob Rotella books again


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2013)

Chris Dorsett 12


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 27, 2013)

Chris Swanson - 18


----------



## tyke (Aug 27, 2013)

Rick Dale
15.3


----------



## teegirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Jan Machin 13.2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Simon Betteridge  16.2

Guest

Stephen Quinn  14.3


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

Did I type 22????
I did, of course, mean 13


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Aug 28, 2013)

He wasn't asking for your I.Q. score Smiffy.

Lloyd Warren 28Hcp


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			He wasn't asking for your I.Q. score Smiffy.

Lloyd Warren 28Hcp 

Click to expand...

Nice handicap


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris kissane. 9. Still.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Chris kissane. 9. Still.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you would be
:angry:


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2013)

Robin Hopkins (Holder   ) 20


----------



## dufferman (Aug 28, 2013)

Adam Duff - 18


----------



## sev112 (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve Everton 10


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Aug 28, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Nice handicap

Click to expand...

Gracias SeÃ±or   :cheers:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 28, 2013)

David Cramphorn - 17


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve Gibbs 22.6 so could be 23 but maybe less by the day.... ok 23 it is


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 28, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Rich
My 2 guests are.

Paul Herne 11
Dave Channon 10
		
Click to expand...


Hi Rich,
Change of player
Paul herne no longer coming.
Please change to Dave Thomas  11 handicap.
Dave channon still coming,thx


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Rich,
Change of player
Paul herne no longer coming.
Please change to Dave Thomas  11 handicap.
Dave channon still coming,thx
		
Click to expand...

Will do Tony.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Little, 18.


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 29, 2013)

Stuart Lennon - 19.0


----------



## badgerous (Aug 29, 2013)

Simon Elkins-25.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 29, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Paul Little, 18.
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of point ones.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 29, 2013)

Greg Wilkinson , 14.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2013)

Second posting

Chris Dorsett 10

Sorry about the spreadsheet Rich!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 30, 2013)

Scott Roots - 15
Tim Burnett - 14


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2013)

Chris Huntley

Golfmmad

24


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 31, 2013)

Chris Chapple age ?? handicap 23


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2013)

For those that haven't replied can I have names and handicaps ASAP. Thanks


----------



## LIG (Sep 1, 2013)

Gurpreet Dost      13.


----------



## SyR (Sep 2, 2013)

Simon Roberts 18


----------



## rob2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Rob Webb 12


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 2, 2013)

Chris Bullock - 19


----------



## mikee247 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mike Evans 10
Guest - Nick Ford 14

Any more guest spaces Rick? I might be able to sell the day to a couple of slots relatively quickly...


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2013)

2 spaces remaining.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2013)

Richard Parr 8.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 2, 2013)

stuart smith 
age 32
hc 27

guest martin ball
age 60
hc 20


----------



## adiemel (Sep 2, 2013)

Adrian Mellish

adiemel

h/c 28


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Adrian Mellish

adiemel

h/c 28
		
Click to expand...

Hi Adrian,

You look like a perfect candidate for joining me in Team Dunlop on the "H4H day team brand challenge!" thread.
That's assuming the idea is still live?

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?56576-H4H-day-team-brand-challenge!/page3

If you put your name down that will bring the thread back to the top and hopefully raise interest and get the ball rolling again as H4H day draws nearer!


----------



## MKDave (Sep 3, 2013)

Dave Young Hcp 21


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2013)

Philip Murgatroyd 
19.4
(Comp on 18/9 and .1  back will put me on 20)
Going backwards


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 6, 2013)

Mike Stillman
12


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2013)

Still not got everyones full up to date details. I will need them asap.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Still not got everyones full up to date details. I will need them asap.
		
Click to expand...

sorry Rich  - missed this one somehow....

me - 10
guest  = Terry Mitchell / 20

Hope that's what you needed.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Duncan.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Still not got everyones full up to date details. I will need them asap.
		
Click to expand...

Chris Dorsett - still 9.9!


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Chris Dorsett - still 9.9!
		
Click to expand...

 If your handicap changes again you will be starting on the 6th. Hope you have got some hiking boots.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2013)

richart said:



			If your handicap changes again you will be starting on the 6th. Hope you have got some hiking boots.

Click to expand...

Bitch!


----------



## KevinC (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Rich Sorry only just seen this Kevin Connolly hcp 12


----------



## rickg (Sep 13, 2013)

need the full name for kraxx please if anyone knows it... ta :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2013)

rickg said:



			need the full name for kraxx please if anyone knows it... ta :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Stuart Fisk


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2013)

Tiger de Souza, 23 (bandit in waiting)


----------



## Rooter (Sep 13, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Tiger de Souza, 23 (bandit in waiting)
		
Click to expand...

23!?!?!?! Start this man on the 7th!!! His sombrero will weigh him down


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 15, 2013)

Rooter said:



			23!?!?!?! Start this man on the 7th!!! His sombrero will weigh him down 

Click to expand...

Oi! Watch it! My 25 has just gone back up to 26 after crashing and burning in the club champs, but I won't say anything as I intend to have it back down again by next week!


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 15, 2013)

Craig Scolding, 15


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm going to have to pull out unfortunately. I'm on a union course all week.Deposit paid, so if anyone wants to go in my place it'll cost you Â£30 less.Have a great day lads.


----------

